# Got the SwingBike painted.



## Alwhite00 (Aug 9, 2009)

Got it blasted & painted today, Thought i'd share a few pics. Need to do some detailing and small painting and I will be able to put it together.

LK


----------



## Honter12 (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice. that orange is sweet, cant wait to see it finished.


----------

